# Milan: Mendes intermediario di Mr X? Oggi bonifico Li.



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.

Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.

*Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.

**Sky: se Yonghong Li verserà entro oggi i 32 milioni di euro, per la cessione del Milan tutti i pretendenti ripartiranno da zero: ci saranno nuovi contatti, nuove due diligence, etc etc

Ed il corsa potrebbe tornare anche la cordata asiatica di Jorge Mendes.*
-------

Carlo Festa: alle ore 11 Li non ha ancora effettuato il bonifico ad Elliott, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte. Se effettuerà il bonifico, diventerà un'agonia per tutti. Meglio dare un taglio netto subito. Gli altri acquirenti dei quali si parla sembrano molto indietro".

Tobia De Stefano conferma:"Li ha tempo per restare in sella. Può effettuare il bonifico fino alle 24".

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi Yonghong Li rimborserà i 32 milioni di euro al fondo Elliott. Poi, avrà 4 mesi di tempo per provare a cedere il club rossonero a Commisso, Ricketts ed altri soggetti che a questo punto tornano tutti alla pari.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2018)

Sensazioni..sempre sensazioni..


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.


Mendes, il fautore dei TPO... ahi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Con gli altri tratta Ronaldo, a noi ci porta Silva e il pezzente principe di Bel Air.

E poi si parla di Raiola...


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



Attenzione a sto Mendes, che a noi rifila solo pacchi e fregature.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con gli altri tratta Ronaldo, a noi ci porta Silva e il pezzente principe di Bel Air.
> 
> E poi si parla di Raiola...



Esatto, questo è un altro dal quale tenersi alla larghissima.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.



Non penso... lo stesso Di Stefano faceva un'ipotesi,senza notizie certe. Probabilmente sta ascoltando tutti,ma non si sa chi è in pole. Prima dobbiamo vedere se restituire i 32 m. Staremo a vedere...


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



Pagliacciata a non finire, hanno ridotto il club ad una barzelletta, derisi ed invisi da tutti in Italia e in Europa; mister x asiatico? Andate tutti a morire ammazzati Li Fassone Mendes Mirabelli e banda


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide.



Ma coincide cosa?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...




E niente...oggi è così...


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sto Mendes, che a noi rifila solo pacchi e fregature.



a tutti, tranne al real madrid e pochi altri


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sto Mendes, che a noi rifila solo pacchi e fregature.


La presenza di agenti di calciatori a capo, o in posizione di influenza in clubs, è un problema serio. Rischiamo di avere altri scontri con la Uefa, su questo.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

-8 ore e 32 minuti


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto, questo è un altro dal quale tenersi alla larghissima.



Ma cosa deve trattare con noi scusa?? CR7?? Inutile prendersela con qualcuno se la nostra dirigenza fa acqua da tutte le parti.......continuamo pure a prendercela con Raiola,Mendes ecc ecc.....ma tutti appena inizi a trattare vuol vedere i numeri.....e noi,con tantissimo dispiacere,non li abbiamo!!!!


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sto Mendes, che a noi rifila solo pacchi e fregature.



La genialità di Fassone nel fidarsi di un amico di Galliani.
Già l'ha fregato con Silva, e ora si vuole far fregare due volte alleandosi con Mendes favorendo la sua cordata.


----------



## davidsdave80 (6 Luglio 2018)

ahimè siamo una barzelletta..... spero finisca presto sto stillicidio .. chissà con che umore inizierà il ritiro


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



Ancora con sto Mister X...diamine

Manco fosse Mister X di tana delle tigri...


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La presenza di agenti di calciatori a capo, o in posizione di influenza in clubs, è un problema serio. Rischiamo di avere altri scontri con la Uefa, su questo.



questo scenario significherebbe buttare vagonate di milioni. non credo siano cosi scemi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



Ho l'impressione che oggi ne sentiremo di cotte e di crude. Qualcosa sicuramente bolle in pentola, ma sono state tirate fuori talmente tante ipotesi, talvolta anche improbabili, che veramente è difficile capire cosa bolle in pentola...


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Ci vuole assolutamente un arabo ...meglio se del qatar...


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zenos (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> -8 ore e 32 minuti



Il bonifico arriverà alle 2359...questo si sta divertendo sulla pella nostra


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

*Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.*


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.*



E vai con la cordata


----------



## varvez (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.*



Mi sembra probabile, ma credo siano fuori tempo massimo. Dovranno trattare con Elliott, non con Li (chi per lui)


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.*



Vedremo... "forse"... si fanno solo ipotesi,nessuna notizia


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.*


Se non ricordo male, quando qualche anno fa si parlava di cessione, lessi di un rapporto di amicizia fra Mendes e Peter Lim. Potrebbe essere lui?


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> Ci vuole assolutamente un arabo ...meglio se del qatar...



.


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.*



Peggio di Li c'è il fallimento, vediamo se la cordata asiatica ci riesce.


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

Che stanchezza


----------



## TrueOgre (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.*



Fassone per tenersi il posto, oltre Elliott, credo farebbe alleanze con chiunque quindi non mi stupisco


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



-


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Fassone per tenersi il posto, oltre Elliott, credo farebbe alleanze con chiunque quindi non mi stupisco



Bingo


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Fassone per tenersi il posto, oltre Elliott, credo farebbe alleanze con chiunque quindi non mi stupisco


Proprio così.


----------



## Roccoro (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



Di solito ad occuparsi di mercato è mirabelli, fassone sarà andato a Madrid e ora a Roma/Parigi per altre faccende a noi sconosciute...con la scadenza a oggi, tutte le varie idee fantasiose vengono a galla...


----------



## diavolo (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> -8 ore e 32 minuti


Ad Hong Kong sono le 21.


----------



## gabuz (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sto Mendes, che a noi rifila solo pacchi e fregature.



Ci porta Ronaldo 










Il fenomeno


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ad Hong Kong sono le 21.



Si ma penso sia mezzanotte italiana la scadenza


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.*



Ahaha sarebbe il colpo, Mendes ci acquista e porta Ronaldo alla juve ahahah


----------



## JesusHeKnows (6 Luglio 2018)

attenzione ai colpi di teatro


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

Mendes o porti CR7 o levati dalle ....


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ad Hong Kong sono le 21.



Yonghong,oggi ti sei svegliato molto presto,sei stanco. Vai a dormire che è tardi,dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> -8 ore e 32 minuti



Non ci sperare , quello li mette i soldi.


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Yonghong,oggi ti sei svegliato molto presto,sei stanco. Vai a dormire che è tardi,dai



no vai a bere tanto hai il secchio della VIleda.


----------



## kipstar (6 Luglio 2018)

credo che arrivati a questo punto i tifosi del milan abbiano il diritto di essere stufi marci.....


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.
> 
> Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Che schifo, finiremo nelle mani di qualche altro barbonazzo sconosciuto.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: se Yonghong Li verserà entro oggi i 32 milioni di euro, per la cessione del Milan tutti i pretendenti ripartiranno da zero: ci saranno nuovi contatti, nuove due diligence, etc etc

Ed il corsa potrebbe tornare anche la cordata asiatica di Jorge Mendes. *


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se Yonghong Li verserà entro oggi i 32 milioni di euro, per la cessione del Milan tutti i pretendenti ripartiranno da zero: ci saranno nuovi contatti, nuove due diligence, etc etc
> 
> Ed il corsa potrebbe tornare anche la cordata asiatica di Jorge Mendes. *


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se Yonghong Li verserà entro oggi i 32 milioni di euro, per la cessione del Milan tutti i pretendenti ripartiranno da zero: ci saranno nuovi contatti, nuove due diligence, etc etc
> 
> Ed il corsa potrebbe tornare anche la cordata asiatica di Jorge Mendes. *



The show must go on.

Al Milan NON si deve parlare più di calcio.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se Yonghong Li verserà entro oggi i 32 milioni di euro, per la cessione del Milan tutti i pretendenti ripartiranno da zero: ci saranno nuovi contatti, nuove due diligence, etc etc
> 
> Ed il corsa potrebbe tornare anche la cordata asiatica di Jorge Mendes. *



sono passati "li versa sicuro" a "se li verserà" speriamo non li versi...


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2018)

se li versa non so se riusciro a seguire ancora a lungo...si andrebbe a ottobre a suon di chiacchere e poi magari rifinanzia e che si fa? si va avanti nella speranza che venda ecc ecc 

non sono più nemmeno inc inizio solo ad essere stanco...se riescono a farci diventare indifferenti poi sono ******* anche loro però...


----------

